# Formeron -



## scharfy (Mar 9, 2012)

Just a little update on some Formeron (transdermal formestane)  an AI I  recently tested. I bought and paid for this, didn't have a real strong interest just had been reading a few logs.

Not a rep for any company.

Running as a standalone for 2 weeks (I am just priming for upcoming cycle) and i wanted to give this a testrun because I am considering using it as sole AI for upcoming cycle.

My initial thoughts (no bloodwork, but will be updating levels on cycle),   

Pumped 1 FULL  pump a day in the AM after cardio/sauna - forearm to forearm in a very agressive manner.  I was a NAZI about administering this shit.  Transdermal application in my view, leave a ton of wiggle room in terms bioavailability - so I wanted to give this stuff a chance.

(I am about in the middle of the puffy/lean spectrum - relatively muscular - 35 years old - former athlete - 230lbs call it 16% body fat and dropping) 

One pump a day I noticed a pretty quick flushing of water 2-3 lbs within 48hrs... Face looked great - look 24 again- ( i wish)

Joints were slightly - just slightly sore - after a week good sign on 1 pump

Libido just a touch higher - a touch though.

Stuff was happening IMO

Bumped it to two pumps and saw joint soreness immediately.!! Good sign

I am thinking this stuff is the real deal.

Have since backed it off to 1 very proper pump EOD and holding there.

Seems to be just right.

I think you need to run 2-3 pumps a day for a few days and then just cruise on this stuff.  Everyone gonna be different though.

Keep in mind I wasn't particularly puffy or watery, and I got some substancial tangible results (though mostly anecdotal evidence - no bloodwork)

We will see how this does against 500mg of test prop a week and some orals..  

All in all not a bad experience. Think there is something there. And the pump mechanism is pretty nice, easy to use)


https://www.tgbsupplements.com/


----------



## Ahrnold (Mar 9, 2012)

stuff sounds awesome...some great reviews...hows the smell and absorption?


----------



## scharfy (Mar 9, 2012)

Ahrnold said:


> stuff sounds awesome...some great reviews...hows the smell and absorption?



Goes on kind of like aftershave.  Alcohol dries up quick.   Smell your forearms once it dries and odorless. Not a factor


----------



## brundel (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the review.
The great thing is research studies showed that the active ingredient in Formeron caused a downregulation of estrogen receptors.
This means that after a while using this stuff....you would experience as much estro related sides even when estro is elevated because the receptors are either not as sensitive or not responsive (Im not entirely certain)
I do know that I used this stuff for a long time and now I dont need any AI ever.
IM at 2 grams cyp and 1000 eq a week....NO AI>


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 13, 2012)

Is there any difference between Mrsupps.com forma stanzol and orbits which one is better or are they the same?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 13, 2012)

powerman1000 said:


> Is there any difference between Mrsupps.com forma stanzol and orbits which one is better or are they the same?



Formeron is top notch. Dries quick as hell and you do not need as many pumps as formastanzol. Oh and you get more servings from formeron


----------



## brundel (Mar 13, 2012)

powerman1000 said:


> Is there any difference between Mrsupps.com forma stanzol and orbits which one is better or are they the same?



Forma stanza uses the same primary ingredient but the transdermal carrier is not as good as Formerons.
Being a transdermal supplement the most important thing is the transdermal carrier because it is whats responsible for getting the drug through the skin.
If it does this well you get alot through if it doesnt you dont.

Formerons raw materials are of the highest quality which makes a difference.
You only need 1 pump of Formeron for every 10 pumps of the other stuff.
Not all products containing the same ingredients are the same as far as results are concerned.

Formeron is superior...cheaper, stronger, better carrier.


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

Awesome Thanks for the info


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Formeron is top notch. Dries quick as hell and you do not need as many pumps as formastanzol. Oh and you get more servings from formeron




I want to give your formeron and alpha t2 and possibly erase a try. Do  you have a discount code I could use for first time buyer..


Thanks

I cant send pm's yet due to post count


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

here brother post here til you hit 25 posts

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...hores-please-enter.html?highlight=post+whores


----------



## powerman1000 (Mar 14, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> here brother post here til you hit 25 posts
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...hores-please-enter.html?highlight=post+whores




Wow Thanks!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 14, 2012)

powerman1000 said:


> Wow Thanks!!!



You can also use the code ORBIT109 in all caps.


----------

